

RingID is the new SnapChat with extra secret features - SocialMusker
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/ringID

======
SocialMusker
ringID was just an idea to bring all the social networking needs of users into
one convenient platform. Through the relentless hard work and countless hours
of innovative thinking by a dedicated team, this idea emerged into "ringID".
An app to allow every individual a socially complete experience. Currently
available on iOS & Android.

